# 93000 vs 93005 vs 93010



## stephlyn319 (Sep 7, 2017)

When billing for an internist, if an EKG is performed with I & R on the same day, does 93000 include everything? When would you bill 93005 and/or 93010?


----------



## CodingKing (Sep 7, 2017)

93000 since your office is performing the professional and technical component.

93005 (technical only) vs 93010 (professional only) is only when I&R is sent out to a third party. For example, Hospital bills 93005, then physician bills 97010.


----------



## Jbeck@karuk.us (Nov 28, 2018)

*Can EKG done in office be split?*

We do EKG's in our office with the machine report scanned to pt's EHR by the MA/LVN who performs it and documentation in chartnote by the ordering physician.  One of my billers wants me to split the 93000 into 93005 & 93010, saying we will get paid more that way.  Is this kosher, CodingKing?  It sounded a little off to me...

Thanks for any expert opinions!!


----------



## cardione (Nov 29, 2018)

*Unbundling*

This would be unbundling and is considered fraudulent. Per the OIG Compliance Program Guidance "Unbundling (billing for each component of the service instead of billing or using an all-inclusive code)"


----------

